# vermeer 222 hydro oil change



## lbj (Sep 10, 2010)

i need help not sure what kind of hydro oil/fluild to use in changing the fuild for my vermeer 222 stump grinder a friend gave me some napa r&o hydro oil not sure if that is o.k or not vermeer dealer wants about $100.00 for 5 gallons which seems very over priced thank you for any help


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 10, 2010)

Is the oil dirty or burnt? Why are you changing it? I have 4,500 hours on my hydraulic oil. I do change the filter every 500 hours but I am still running the original oil.


----------



## lbj (Sep 11, 2010)

i had a busted hydro line lost fluid and i was told that hydro oil is like other oil over time it gets dirty and thin,also got my machine used about 4 years ago just want to start over fresh


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 13, 2010)

Any good tractor type hydraulic oil will do fine. Should be able to find it at Walmart much cheaper than Vermeer.


----------



## howel07264 (Sep 13, 2010)

lbj said:


> i need help not sure what kind of hydro oil/fluild to use in changing the fuild for my vermeer 222 stump grinder a friend gave me some napa r&o hydro oil not sure if that is o.k or not vermeer dealer wants about $100.00 for 5 gallons which seems very over priced thank you for any help


A/W 32,Stay away from anything heavy.


----------

